# african cichlid need identification



## inth3shadows (Sep 1, 2008)

lepidolamprologus hecqui has been my closest guess... could be way off

have had for a while
breeding
and blotches change when breeding and not, as well as outside stressors


----------



## gordonrp (Mar 23, 2005)

can you upload the large pics to www.putpic.com so we can see (then paste the BB code in your post)? those pics are tiny.


----------



## gordonrp (Mar 23, 2005)

Ok i see you uploaded them, fyi simply copy the bb code at the bottom of http://putpic.com/gallery/2323/425920 to paste the pics like so:

click to enlarge
     

hopefully someone can help identify:


----------



## inth3shadows (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Lepidiolamprologus meeli has blotches that can come and go but your fish looks odd... only pic #4 looks right for meeli.

When I stare at it, my gut suggests some weird mix like a lelupi x Occie cross that only looks like a lepido at times... but that's just a guess. What has it been breeding with? What is it's mate?


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

One other possibility...

I just looked at photos of Lepidiolamprologus boulengeri and it has the same spot in the top fin as your fish... the rest of the fish looks somewhat off, but the blotch pattern is there... boulengeri cross?

Yeah... I should give up while I can... :lol:


----------



## inth3shadows (Sep 1, 2008)

i am not around a lot to find out which fish it is breeding with i assume one of the 5 originals i had of that unidentified strain.

but i do know about every 2 weeks or a little more than that i have more fresh babies in a shell


----------

